# Seriously, try this. It just might make you feel good.



## yager75 (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmmmm sounds pretty interesting. This may just work, indeed... esp when one is so used to expecting the worse of things, like I do.

To the OP: how has it helped you out so far, if you've applied this to anything in your life yet?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

That's kind of neat. Glad it wasn't another "don't masturbate" thread. Whew. ;D


----------



## yager75 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have tried it once while running for about 10 to 15 minutes, and it really did feel quite good, because it just filled my mind with a bunch of positive thoughts.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Trying this right now and will keep at it.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Hmm, interesting. Replacing negative thinking with endless creativity about how much you're going to succeed. I have some concerns about this, but.... I'll try it out for a while and report back.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

It has worked incredibly well so far and i even recommended it.


----------



## BrandyI (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks man, this actually looks like it works


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I like this - I have done this a little bit before but not so strongly.


----------



## StressedJason (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds like it basically forces your mind to mentally plan ahead. I see it like this, if you know something is about to happen, your brain automatically forces you to react to whats going to happen in the near future. Example, if you know someone is walking over to you to hit your shoulder, your body and mind automatically plan a response for the incoming pain by tightening up your muscles. If you constantly convince yourself into believing something that hasn't happened yet it forces your mind to accept the inevitable and prepare for the obvious outcome.


----------



## weirdfishes1 (Apr 12, 2012)

This sounds interesting I will definitely try it some time.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

weirdfishes1 said:


> This sounds interesting I will definitely try it some time.


I remember when I was lasy and didn't wanted to type something that already had been said so I just typed: "what he said"


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

^ That was a bad joke. :afr But seriously I'd like to hear from people who have tried this.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Worth a shot. I will try this next time I start feeling down.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

I have no reason not to try this. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry, I know this is the Positive Thinking subforum, but I'd like to speak my mind.

This guy needs to stop ripping off "The Secret" and focus on the road. I honestly can't stand these self-help people. Maybe it's his backwards cap, the fact that he uses lingo like "Big O", the way he doesn't pause to take a breath, or the way he's telling people they should reject themselves and obsess about the future. I dunno, but it's irksome. /rant


----------



## lovelikerockets (May 4, 2012)

I watched this in the morning before school and tried it today. I had a presentation today that I did amazing on and I was in a really great mood so it really does work.


----------

